
Show HN: Encourage random act of kindness in the form of non-monetary help - jzanick
https://holddor.com
======
jzanick
Wanted to share how we started and evolved the landing page to eventually get
a lot more sign-ups:

1) Offer something in return for sign-ups

2) Quantify the worth of this 'something'

3) Gamify sign-ups with rankings

